# Kid with scours



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Candice's kid who is now nearly six weeks old had bad scours. It has no consistency what so ever just like water and is a dark brown/green. He seems to be having a BM every minuet or so. He has been getting scours on and off for a few days but I though it was because he got too much alfalfa. However today he went down hill. This morning he was fine ate good and had a normal poop but this afternoon before I got some Gatorade down him he was standing in a corner with puffed up fur and a hunched back. I don't have any pepto so I am just giving him Gatorade and keeping water with ACV in front of him which he is drinking allot of. Also have some Bermuda for him since I figure alfalfa is too rich for his little system right now. I think it's Coccidiosis so I gave him some molly's herbal wormer which I have heard takes care of them. I don't know if that's true but that's all I have right now. I'd prefer to try and treat this naturally so is there anything else I can do. I have never had a kid with this bad of scours that doesn't clear up on its own.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may need to get DiMethox 40%. Not sure if the natural dewormers will work when it is that bad. I wouldn't let it go for long. Little ones can die quickly. Good luck.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

He still has scours but otherwise seems nearly his bouncy self. Eating great and sucking down the water. Not dehydrated at all and has pink membranes. I have been giving him some "goaterade" every few hours. If he is still scouring by tomorrow I will have to get some DiMethox.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has already been a day ...I'd treat for cocci.... with what was mentioned...or something that will take care of cocci...don't wait to long ....cocci does damage the gut.. really quick..... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would use Albon, DiMethox any chemical cocci treatment right away. It can cause damage quickly and although herbal can be wonderful for prevention with a issue like this there is no time to waste IMO


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The main reason I have not gotten any is I can't just run to a store. Tomarrow is grocery day so I can get some then. I really didn't want to use any chemical on him as he is for food but I guess it's unavoidable.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have heard that really high doses of cinnamon given multiple times a day can help kill cocci but for me if he has been scouring for days you may not have time to try something like that.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

What would be considered a high dosage? I can at least give him some tonight. I have also heard from some cattle farmers that red wine can help too so his "goatorade" is made of water, molasses, red wine, and garlic.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know if this is just a coincidence but I gave him 1/8 tsp of cinnamon and 1/8th tsp of cloves in his milk tonight and an hour later he has partly formed pellets clumped together...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well this after noon after three treatments of the cinnamon and cloves he's right as rain. No more scours and he's playing with his brothers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't know if this is just a coincidence but I gave him 1/8 tsp of cinnamon and 1/8th tsp of cloves in his milk tonight and an hour later he has partly formed pellets clumped together...


 Wow... that is really something.... I'd get a fecal in case though.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad that it worked!!!  
I would be interested to see if the fecal came up clean or if it worked more like a pepto. Do keep us updated! Did you grind up the cloves? How much cinnamon did you end up using? I havent done it myself only heard that it worked so wouldnt have know dose anyways.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

CINNAMON AND CLOVES!!!!!
I am writing that down. I am learning to do my own fecals so I can test and if it is positive I can see what is working and what is not.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to keep giving it to him for a few days. We will see if I stop he reverts back but right now his poop is perfect round pellets, color is bright and he has lots of energy. I can't get a fecal done, wish I could. None of the vets around here will do it unless the animal is in the office and they don't accept goats. 

Freedomstarfarm I used 1/8 tsp of cinnamon and 1/8th tsp of cloves three times a day.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Will write that down in my notes. That will help more than the high dose of cinnimon I have written down now. :wink:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It has been 24 hours since his last dose of cinnimon and cloves. Scours have not returned and he is still bright and active as ever. Looks to me like they are gone.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

